# info about cycling my tank



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i cleaned out my 10 gallon the past week.making sure to kill off anything in it and start new..im trying to decide how i want to cycle it..i thought about buying feeder fish from a local pet store.maybe comet goldies or rosy red's...i do want to keep the fish if they survive.but since they are cheap.i thought it might be a good idea.i cant afford shrimp or anything.i have a lot of food.well flakes.but im not sure i want to use it because i dont want the food sitting at the bottom and have to vacuum it up all the time.and some of it getting down in my gravel..

i also have a 2 gallon that has been setup for months and do weekly water changes.non filtered.i was also wondering if that tank though not filtered has the BB in it and could use some of the water from it when doing water changes..it houses my female betta.

im not so much trying to hurry and do it.but making sure its done correctly and if possibly as quickly as possible.i want to move my male beta from my 1 gallon hospital tank into my 10 gallon..

any ideas about using water from my 2 gallon?and feeder fish?

thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You could use Guppies. Or even Pure Ammonia. I guess you could use the water from the 2 Gallon. You could get it when you change the 2 Gallon's water.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought about using pure ammonia as i read in the cycle process on here.currently dont have much money.just some loose change..only pure ammonia i could find was at a dollar store and im not too sure about using something cheap like that.its why i was thinking about using goldies or feeder fish.i can get a few with the money i have..though i mite be able to afford a guppy.i dont think i can afford 2..

i have another 20 gallon long and a 15 gallon hex..so i could put any gold fish or anything in it later..though the pure ammonia is like a dollar for 64 ounces.which really isnt a bad price.and would be a lot better than sacrificing any fish.though i know the rosy reds normally wont live long but are hardy enough for it.

i need to do a water change in my 2 gallon today.but i do like the ammonia and guppy idea


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

well the guppy or ammonia.i didnt mean both of them combined


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You decide. Which ever works best for you, but I'm thinking Ammonia.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i think ill go with the ammonia..i like it better and will save a lot of fish,time and money  thank you LebronTheBetta


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Just so you know, if you were interested in the shrimp method, you only need one shrimp, and if the fish guy at your grocery store is nice, he might just give you one


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i originally wanted to do the shrimp method..but didnt want to have to spend a fortune on shrimp.i dont eat it nor does any1 else here..but never thought of that  thank you finnfinnfriend


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If the only fish is going to be the Betta.....cycle with him....you can safely cycle with a healthy Betta-provided that you make the needed water changes...with or without testing products.....

The beneficial bacteria that you want to colonize are self limiting.....meaning.....that they are limited to surface area, oxygen and food source....If the finial stocking plan is just a single Betta....any extra BB from either fishless cycling or use of other fish will die/consume themselves due to limited food source/bioload.

Fishless cycling was started with the intention of being able to fully stock the community tank once the process was completed.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

that was also something i thought about doing is just putting him in there..but am a little hesitant because i had 5 girls die in there(i learned from high ammonia and no properly cycling in he first place) then i put him in there.he got popeye..i noticed it quickly enough to take him out and treat him.he is fine and happy now.even trying to catch a glimpse of my female behind some paper i put to hide them from each other.

i want to put a few more fish.i do want some rosy reds..i also wanted to cycle with them as a means of testing my tank to make sure there is nothing in there to harm my betta.i know it sounds cruel.but its the only way i can test the tank.

i couldnt find any pure ammonia nearby.they all had other chemicals in it.my local Ace has it,but its more than i can afford.


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would advise against the shrimp method, as I've been trying to do that and it's really hard to keep the ammonia under control. I've ended up with too much twice already.



Oldfishlady said:


> If the only fish is going to be the Betta.....cycle with him....you can safely cycle with a healthy Betta-provided that you make the needed water changes...with or without testing products.....
> 
> The beneficial bacteria that you want to colonize are self limiting.....meaning.....that they are limited to surface area, oxygen and food source....If the finial stocking plan is just a single Betta....any extra BB from either fishless cycling or use of other fish will die/consume themselves due to limited food source/bioload.
> 
> Fishless cycling was started with the intention of being able to fully stock the community tank once the process was completed.


You know, I'm glad to read this. I doubt my one little betta can produce as much ammonia as I'm trying to build up the bacteria for. Once the parameters are back under control (and Lucky's feeling better), I think I'll just move him in rather than making things so horribly complicated for myself.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i actually purchased a few rosy red minnows..i wanted to get some anyways rather or not the tank is cycled...since my betta was just recently sick.i didnt want to stress him or anything anymore than he already is.he is fine now.but dont want to take any chances...

i can also test my tank using these minnows.if they live.even better  ..but i have 2 more tanks.and i think ill try the ammonia setup and then the shrimp once im back working again.that way i can learn myself and give each a try...

im glad Lucky is feeling better  its great news to know any fish has recovered from any illness.

again thank you all.i debated on this for weeks.so hopefully i didnt upset anyone or offend anyone.for soon i will try the other methods as well


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The fish are going to create ammonia no matter what container/tank they are in and will need water changes....the only difference is that in the filtered tank you are colonizing bacteria and in the unfiltered you are not-but both have ammonia and need water changes.......


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

then using water from my unfiltered would somewhat help due to the fact im putting ammonia into the filtered tank..thats what my thoughts were before..  the cycle in my 10 gallon has tarted.cloudy water..now its just the waiting period..my API master kit is ready and have water sitting to dechlorinate and water conditioner..hopefully i get it rite this time


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Remember...the beneficial bacteria you are colonizing are sticky and adhere to all the surface areas, in the top layer of substrate and in the filter media....very little are in the water column....


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I just totally restarted a tank I was trying to cycle with the shrimp method. The shrimp "bag" got out from under the rock I weighted it down with and floated under the filter. Over night, the filter started sucking the shrimp out of the pantie hose and it was a black sludge... it went into my filter and I decided it was just too disgusting to be worth waiting for it to finish. I took the whole tank apart and cleaned it with vinegar, rinsed it a million times and let it sun dry. 

... I think I'm just going to fish-in cycle as OFL suggested... Only reason I didn't to begin with was because I was paranoid about my first betta. This tank has been up and running for 3 months and has yet to cycle so I think a chemical got into it anyway.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

How in the world are you going to spend a fortune on shrimp?! Their usually around 15 cent each!
Also, if you get goldies your going to have to vacuum the gravel anyhow.

Ditto to OFL


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

what does BB stand for??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

BB- Beneficial bacteria


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

yes OFL...im actually thinking about creating a secondary filter using some old parts i have here.i really think my tank would benefit from it and i think it would help with the cycling as well..i just did a parameter check yesterday..and things are starting out great.

i agree with you Jessie1990 i was also paranoid myself.especially i lost 5 girls in my tank..but i then realized it was my fault.i over stocked.when i first started i had my female in there alone.she was doing great.and because i didnt have too much knowledge on the cycling.i put 4 more girls in way too fast.its why now im using cheap feeder fish though i read its not recommended.but this is to also tet my tank to make sure things arent infected with anything else.as a fish i had in there had ICH..i cleaned it out with vinegar and rubbing alcohol rinsing a million times and letting air dry then another quick clean out.

my filter in it now is just a regular fish filter,not the original that came with it.well the filter media..i have the original filter.but im using a sponge instead of the mesh and activated carbon..

where im living at FishyFishy89,not many local store sell it.atleast in my neighborhood.except the packages of frozen shrimp..and considering im not currently working now and way behind on bills.to me it is a fortune.i didnt grow up in a rich family.been homeless.the hole works. 

i had asked in another post about using straws as media for the BB and asked about K1 but didnt get any replies.doing a little more research online.i could use straws.but have to keep in mind they might be biodegradable.for me.its more of a temporary filter until i can get back to work and but better media.like k1 or ceramic.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2012)

Just a note: I'm new and just getting going with the cycling. I went to the supermarket last night and bought two raw shrimp - and it cost me 6-cents. (I only asked for one, so it should have been 3-cents.)


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i was just at the super market a few hours ago.checked again and no shrimp.they have no seafood except in the frozen bulk section.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Because I can't get ammonia where I live, I used Nutrafin's "Cycle" for three days, along with fish flakes. I also used Nutrafin's tap conditioner, tested it, and it was perfect for my fish. He's happy in there too


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im using feeder fish..they r doing great..i actually went and got a few plants yesterday because i had a coupon and with the plants i paid less than a dollar  but i know plants help a lot so im going to throw them into my 10 gallon..

they dont have ammonia in ur town at any store even a hardware store moonsand0wls ?


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it okay to use two different ways (fish-in cycle + plants) when cycling tank like prodrumerate describes?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Anything organic can be the ammonia source.....live plants are organic....if you don't want to cycle with the fish....you can use live plants and/or snails....


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i didnt think about that..my fish are small.they dont produce a lot of ammonia.so far the ammonia is been at 0.25 the pat few days.waiting for that spike.but the water just cleared up.fish are happy as can be.i thought of getting snails.even ghost shrimp.but didnt think they would work as good a fish..i wanted the plants since i know they help absorb the ammonia and you can use them in a cycle.im glad i keep getting replies here and ideas


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

moonsand0wls said:


> Because I can't get ammonia where I live, I used Nutrafin's "Cycle" for three days, along with fish flakes. I also used Nutrafin's tap conditioner, tested it, and it was perfect for my fish. He's happy in there too


Anything that claims to instantly "cycle" a tank doesn't do what a real organic cycle does. It is basically a bandaid. Once it wears off the cycle starts/beneficial bacteria grows.
A cycle happens over the course of a month to a year. Possibly even more depending on the size/inhabitants of the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been debating on plopping Mr. Clean(small pleco) back into Spike's tank.
Spike has an anacharis in there. But I'm thinking Mr. Clean may produce too much ammonia for the plant to keep up on. Another issue is Mr. Clean's needs. I've got the 75 gallon, so need be he can go back in there. BUT the driftwood is FAR too big to fit into Spike's tank.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

personally i think Mr. Clean and the plant would be fine.if your tank is filtered.then i surely dont see any problems.the plant will take in what it can.the way i look at it is the population of the earth.it has increased a lot over the years.and the plant population has decreased..yet the plants still thrive with no problems.on top of pollution  and if you are that concerned.i would put a few more plants.actually it might be better having Mr.Clean in there..it will help give the plant the minerals it needs.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont think one plant can suck up all the ammonia a pleco puts out. Don;t they have a very high bioload?


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would think a lot of factors would have to be about the size of the pleco,and the type and size of the plant.things like that..but i would think 1 single plant wouldnt be enough,then again it could be.kinda makes me want to do some research to find out whats the output of a pleco and the intake of a plant.im sure there is something out there about it.but we also have to keep in mind the BB does a lot also.so if the tank is established i dont see a reason why a couple plants wouldnt be enough


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I dont think one plant can suck up all the ammonia a pleco puts out. Don;t they have a very high bioload?


Yes they do. Especially when they have an abundant food source.
I maybe getting another plant this weekend(moneywort or wisteria?). I know that my PetsMart has what appears to be netrie snails hitch hiking on the plants.
Maybe they'll help me out on this algae. I haven't got a clue how this algae is coming back full force/faster. There's no sunlight/tank lighting is limited to 10 hours max.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Professional aquarist Carl Strohmeyer and others caution against using shrimp as an ammonia source. It can grow mold (Saprolegnia) which is not good for fish and is hard to clean out. He also recommends crushing fishfood to powder to avoid mold.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i guess really the best way to cycle is fish-in..though it can be inhumane if it done incorrectly and u use sensitive fish.my tank is fine.my fish are as happy as can be and still as active as ever.so i must be doing it rite  ammonia is no higher than .50ppm and i keep it at that or less when possible..though im still waiting for that initial spike.checking the water every day


----------



## MissLyss1024 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was able to order ammonia online from drtimsaquatics.com. It's dilluted with water. It says a drop per gallon, but it took 30 drops in my 5 gallon tank to get it up to the initial 2ppm. It's not too expensive, it should last a bit. I'm new at cycling and am still cycling my 5 gallon, but I have a 10 gallon I'm going to divide for 2 male bettas. Do you guys think I should cycle it? I don't really want to wait since the boys are in 1 gallon bowls at the moment...


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

once your 5 gallon is cycled.u can use the water from it to start to cycle your 10 gallon.but yes you need to cycle your 10 gallon as well.really anything bigger than a 5 gallon needs to be cycled.i have 1 male in a 1 gallon and a female in a half gallon.they will have to wait a while before i can put them in bigger tanks.and im in the process of moving...just a few apartment doors down.but they are fine as long as i keep the water clean.

the fish will be fine in a 1 gallon as long as its cleaned and maintained,they are fed.and u give them attention.oh and they have a hiding place as well as the temp is in range.my 2 smallest dont have heaters.but my apartment stays atleast 75 and no higher than 83.

so i know how you feel about the 1 gallon situation.but its better to cycle the tank than risking not doing it and it cycling anyways and causing more problems


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

prodrumernate said:


> once your 5 gallon is cycled.u can use the water from it to start to cycle your 10 gallon.


I would suggest using some gravel/substrate or part of the filter media from the cycled 5 gallon to start the cycle in the 10 gallon. That's what the bacteria actually grow on.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

RainbowSocks said:


> I would suggest using some gravel/substrate or part of the filter media from the cycled 5 gallon to start the cycle in the 10 gallon. That's what the bacteria actually grow on.


ditto


----------



## MissLyss1024 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'll cycle it with ammonia like I did with the 5 gallon. It's just that I'm new to cycling and I find it very frustrating. But if it's better for the fish it's the way to go!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

agreed


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

You can use "your" own ammonia, it comes out sterile. Just use it the same as the store bought ammonia. Its free. :greenyay:


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

MissLyss1024 said:


> I was able to order ammonia online from drtimsaquatics.com. It's dilluted with water. It says a drop per gallon, but it took 30 drops in my 5 gallon tank to get it up to the initial 2ppm. It's not too expensive, it should last a bit. I'm new at cycling and am still cycling my 5 gallon, but I have a 10 gallon I'm going to divide for 2 male bettas. Do you guys think I should cycle it? I don't really want to wait since the boys are in 1 gallon bowls at the moment...


Without cycling the larger tanks, you have a lot of water to change out, though not as often as in the smaller tanks. It really depends on your time, enjoyment of water changes, etc. Some find it relaxing.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Yes they do. Especially when they have an abundant food source.
> I maybe getting another plant this weekend(moneywort or wisteria?). I know that my PetsMart has what appears to be netrie snails hitch hiking on the plants.
> Maybe they'll help me out on this algae. I haven't got a clue how this algae is coming back full force/faster. There's no sunlight/tank lighting is limited to 10 hours max.



You probably just need more floaters till things are squared away. I was reading about that last night on a planted aquarium site. 



> When you first start an iwagumi, chances are you have some rocks, and a species or two of carpeting plants. You probably have a CO2 system of some sort, and pretty powerful lights and a fertilizing schedule. The aquarium probably looks pretty barren, aside from a few sprigs of plants strategically placed. Fast forward 3 weeks and you probably have a mess of algae that has covered your rocks, plants, and even substrate, suffocating the remaining carpeting plants into submission.
> 
> What happened? You created a perfect environment for algea. When you set up a tank, it's critical for your aquatic plants to establish a dominance, soaking up all the nutrients they can. If you don't have enough plants, algae moves in and will smother everything, thriving on the excess nutrients your plants aren't using.
> 
> ...


From Aquatic Eden.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

MissLyss1024 said:


> I....am still cycling my 5 gallon, but I have a 10 gallon I'm going to divide for 2 male bettas. Do you guys think I should cycle it? I don't really want to wait since the boys are in 1 gallon bowls at the moment...


It would be more pleasant (less stressful) for the fish if you were to put them in the 10gal and make the water changes required of an unfiltered tank. It'll be easier for you to maintain while you....

This is a situation that arises all to frequently among new keepers. The alternatives are:

---Keep them in a small bowl while the show tank cycles...lots of work. They don't like it.
---Do a fish-in cycle. But that stresses the fish. Ammonia over .25ppm, while not deadly, is never good when 0.0ppm is ideal
---Cycle the filter seperately, either in a spare tank or even in a bucket. The filter carries the majority of the nitrifying bacteria, anyway. Instead of cycling a tank, you're really cycling a filter. Once the filter is cycled, merely insert it into the show tank. Your tank is them effectively and immediately "cycled."

Using "natural" ammonia would actually work, Aahnay, but you'd be introducing mammalian proteins and lipids into the water, as well as bacteria and potential toxins I wouldn't even want to know about. And you'd never have consistent control of the dosage. Pure lab-grade ammonia would certainly be preferred over the alternatives.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im glad u mentioned about the ppm for ammonia.mines at .50 with fish in.i was thinking of changing once it got above .50..but now i will once it gets that high.i had a couple rosy red minnow die today.wondering if it is the ammonia being that high the past few days.i was expecting a few deaths considering i know these fish arent very well taken care of.and i know the risk of other diseases and everything.but the fish arent dying from any other symptoms.i think when i wake up ill change the water..

how much should i change?10 gallon new cycle aquarium with .50ppm ammonia.nitrite and nitrate is at 0 currently and ph is 7.6ish...i want to keep the rosy red as pets no matter what


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> It would be more pleasant (less stressful) for the fish if you were to put them in the 10gal and make the water changes required of an unfiltered tank. It'll be easier for you to maintain while you....
> 
> This is a situation that arises all to frequently among new keepers. The alternatives are:
> 
> ...


Hmm, I dont know much about bacteria etc, but our natural ammonia is sterile. I was going to use it for mine after reading elsewhere that it worked well. You just have to collect it correctly, i would suppose, to avoid surface bacteria. 

I think it would be better than the dollar store ammonia, or a shrimp  . I mean that just sounded so gross ;-) 

But yes, dosage control, and bacteria are great points to purchase bottled ammonia. Thank you.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nate,

0.50ppm ammonia is twice what fish should ever be subjected to, even ones as rugged as Betta.
0.25 is considered maximum for fish-in cycling. I consider that way too much. Anything over 0.0ppm is ...well, like you hanging out in a smoke-filled room.

Allowing this is especially egregious when you consider that there are alternatives. <see above>

Aahnay,

Dollar store ammonia, even grocery store or hardware store ammonia, most often contains additives and surfactants. Sometimes it's even labelled "Pure."

Don't believe it. Shake the bottle. If it foams, it is NOT "pure" ammoniium hydroxide. 

Dr Tim's and Ace (hardware) brand Janitorial Strength Ammonia are two among very few alternatives.

Ammonia chloride can be had from laboratpry or chemical supply outfits...or so I am told.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

then ill have to change the water asap..thank you for verifying


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Nate,
> 
> 0.50ppm ammonia is twice what fish should ever be subjected to, even ones as rugged as Betta.
> 0.25 is considered maximum for fish-in cycling. I consider that way too much. Anything over 0.0ppm is ...well, like you hanging out in a smoke-filled room.
> ...


yep, yep. When i first read about fish-less cycling I shook the one i have at home for cleaning and it foamed so fast, lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am kind of repeating what I said in post #9, 13 and 15...but I felt it need to explained a bit more...

No matter what the Betta is kept in...It will produce byproducts and the water need to be changed....the only difference is the bacteria you are trying to colonize in the filtered tank-vs-unfiltered tank.......

_Fishless cycling _was started to begin with so that you could establish beneficial bacteria to support the bioload of the community tank to stock it once completed.

The Beneficial bacteria you want to establish are self limiting....meaning that the colony is based on surface area, oxygen and food source.....If you cycle for 10 fish and only add 1 fish...all that extra BB will die/consume themselves due to limited food source....

Cycling with/for a lone Betta is different in some regards than cycling for community tanks.

As long as the needs are met for the BB-surface area, oxygen and food-they will colonize on their own in time.

The BB are sticky and adhere to all the surface areas within the tank-like the walls, decorations, plants-both real and fake, in the top layer of substrate and in the filter/filter media.....Very little are in the water column itself.....Water only changes will not hurt the cycle or cycling process....But over clean or under cleaning can....Its a balance......scrub the walls, vacuum, change the filter media..etc... can remove too much of the BB...and allowing too much mulm/debris to build up on the substrate and poor filter media care- can suffocate the BB by limiting oxygen.

The balance-weekly water changes with vacuum in all areas that can be reached without moving anything or disruption of plant roots.
Filter media needs a rinse/swish in the bucket of old tank water or dechlorinated water to remove the large pieces of gunk to maintain good water/oxygen flow a couple of times a month.
Cleaning the viewing walls and some of the decorations weekly-leaving the non-viewing walls so that the BB colony and algae can grow.

You can remove all the water and not cause problems with the BB as long as you don't clean everything and remove all that sticky BB that has colonized.

The BB is alive and you treat it somewhat like the fish...meaning-if it will kill the fish it will most likely kill the BB....

You don't want to base water changes on water test alone-since you also have DOC's that can be problematic when they build up.
You do want to monitor water prams after water changes for a day or so-especially if you did a big/major vacuum/cleaning of walls, decorations and filter media.

Weekly 50% water changes with vacuum in 5gal and larger tanks is what I recommend to maintain water quality in a properly stocked tank. And making 50% water only with water prams of Ammonia or Nitrite 0.25ppm or greater.
For high nitrate over 80ppm-you don't want to lower this too fast since it can shock the fish-but if the nitrate is greater than 80ppm-usually this mean the tank has been neglected and other chemistry will be an issue too.....

You also can have skewed test results based on type of additives used, the source water itself can have ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. With extreme low pH can have an impact on BB-they can't colonize in pH 6 or less, water temp can speed up or slow the process, limited surface area can cause stability issues and massive amount of some species of active growing plants can altar the process.... to name a few things that can change the process......


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> but yes you need to cycle your 10 gallon as well.really anything bigger than a 5 gallon needs to be cycled.


I used to have 2 uncycled 10 gallons. My apt in Alaska was built in the 60's and was not properly maintained so I was afraid of plugging in too many things into the outlets, so I skipped on the filters. They actually did have a bad electrical fire but it wasn't started by me Water changes aren't THAT bad if you have a gravel siphon. There were only 3 bettas in each tank though. I have filters now though :-D


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i actually thought about doing like a 75% water change because my ammonia was so high and 25% wasnt doing any good.i did a 50% earlier this morning then about a 20% this afternoon sicne my ammonia was at 1ppm then dropped down to .50 and now is at about .25 roughly.ill keep on the water changes once it gets above .25...thank you OFL for getting into detail.i really did need that.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

Tikibirds i dont mind cleaning out the tank water.infact i think at 1 time i was over doing it..but this time i want to let the tank cycle correctly and allow the filter to do its job...though i thought about just changing the water.but i understand how you feel.the apartment i live in is old.the outlets are so bad that they wont hold anything in them.we have to tape the plugs to it.finally we got tired and asked the old manager to give us some outlets and i replaced the ones near me and my dad changed the ones in his room.i already had a short just a week or 2 ago bcuz of bad wiring.but i fixed it.i just had to fix my plug today because the wires kept coming loose shutting off my filter and light to my 10 gallon.but all is good now


----------

